# Modem Intel 537 AC97

## walbon

Quanto dou o #lspci volta a listagem de minhas placas e a qual esta me dando dor de cabeça é a seguinte linha *Quote:*   

> Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Intel 537 [AC97 Modem] (rev 80)

 

Estou sem mexer na internet atualmente via Gentoo por causa de não conseguir instalar este modem corretamente. Agora só estou acessando a internet de duas maneiras, ora via Knoppix ou na faculdade.

Peço encarecidamente a ajuda necessária para eu completar todo o estágio de configuração e instalação deste modem. E ainda há o problema que minha habilidades são escassas em termos de linux.

OBS.: No Knoppix os módulos para modem PCTEL/AMR/SmartLink funcionam corretamente onde posso acessar tranquilamente a internet.

----------

## grajagan

eu instalei gentoo há poucos dias e consegui compilar o driver para este modem, quer dizer, não é bem esse, é o 537 mas nao AC97... Usei os drivers da intel e detalhe que só funcionam até o kernel 2.6.9, acima disso não... Olhando nos distfiles da instalação tem o driver slmodem... Não sei se ele funcionaria com teu modem, mas dá uma procurada  :Smile: 

----------

## walbon

Entrei no site da Intel e baixei de lá um driver não compilado e tentarei usá-lo. Como você disse não funciona para kerneis acima do 2.6.9, espero que esse que eu estou usando dê para funcionar. 

No distfiles há um programa de slmodem que já vi, mas ainda não consegui fazê-lo funcionar completamente ou mesmo em parte na verdade, nem passando da compilação.

----------

## grajagan

creio que o driver slmodem não suporte esse modem... Sugiro compilar (ou instalar do gentoo) o kernel 2.6.9 ou continuar com seu kernel e testar um patch postado por um brasileiro no site linuxquestions.org. Não cheguei a testar, mas parece que alguns tiveram sucesso com o driver: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=315346&perpage=15&pagenumber=1

----------

## gesiel

Eu tive o mesmo problema com placas de rede aqui em casa. São 3 computadores e as placas não tinham nada a ver com os drivers que eu acreditava funcionarem com eles. Para estes casos, se de tudo não resolver, eu sempre guardo uma última carta na manga: é possivel que outro drive funcione para seu modem. Para testar isto, crio um arquivo para a recomoilação do kernel automaticamente (evita a repetida digitação), assim:

```

nano -w compila
```

escreve nele:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make && make modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r11

cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r11

reboot
```

ai vc faz:

```
chmod 777 compila

./compila
```

Entra na parte de drivers para modem e seleciona todos (todos mesmo) e salva. O kernel vai ser compilado, copiado e a máquina vai rebootar automaticamente. Teste a conexão. Se consegui, é pq algum drive serviu. Para saber qual é, execute o arquivo "compila" novamente e ir tirando 3 opções de cada vêz. Teste a conexão até que num dado momente vc não vai conseguir mais conectar. Então já sabe que é um dos três últimos que desmarcou.

Em todos os casos que precisei usar esta artimanha, ela resolveu meu problema... espero que tb te ajude.

----------

## grajagan

o problema eh que o kernel não vem com suporte a módulos de winmodems

----------

## gesiel

Putz, é mesmo!!!  :Embarassed:  a muito tempo que não uso modem (de linha discada e o último que tive era um 3Com processado) e no intuito de ajudar nem me dei conta da batatada que escrevi  :Sad:   Desculpe, vou tomar mais cuidado com isto.

----------

## grajagan

hehehe... acontece, às vezes vai no embalo né... a idéia a boa, só não funciona pra winmodems  :Smile: 

----------

## grajagan

 *grajagan wrote:*   

> creio que o driver slmodem não suporte esse modem... Sugiro compilar (ou instalar do gentoo) o kernel 2.6.9 ou continuar com seu kernel e testar um patch postado por um brasileiro no site linuxquestions.org. Não cheguei a testar, mas parece que alguns tiveram sucesso com o driver: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=315346&perpage=15&pagenumber=1

 

E é necessário que tua placa de som esteja configurada corretamente

----------

## grajagan

instalei o gentoo e to conectado por ele com o Intel 537  :Smile:  mas estou usando o kernel 2.4.30... Se quiser posto o passo a passo para funcionar tudo ok

----------

## walbon

 *grajagan wrote:*   

> instalei o gentoo e to conectado por ele com o Intel 537  mas estou usando o kernel 2.4.30... Se quiser posto o passo a passo para funcionar tudo ok

 

Eu agradeceria muito caso você postasse a configuração necessária para instalar o modem, pois eu já baixei o kernel 2.4.31 e creio que não é muito diferente em relação ao 2.4.30 que você está usando.

Obrigado!

----------

## grajagan

com certeza irá funcionar no 2.4.31, basicamente tu deve compilar o kernel (o mais importante é o suporte a PPP mesmo, não tem segredo) e em seguida compilar o intel-537-2.60.80.0.tgz

tar -xvzf intel-537-2.60.80.0.tgz

cd intel-537-2.60.80.0

make clean

make 537

make install (vai dar alguns erros porque o script não funciona no gentoo, mas é só fazer na mão mesmo)

(retirado do readme)

   0.  log in as root.

   1.  insmod -f Intel537.o    (Intel537.ko for kernel 2.6)

   2. you can start "hamregistry &" at this point if you wish.

   3.  rm /dev/537

   4.  mknod /dev/537 c 240 1   (note "240" is the default, if it does not 

       work see what /proc/devices says 537's major number is)

   5.  ln -s /dev/537 /dev/modem

Em seguida é só configurar a conexão  :Smile:  note que tu sempre deve carregar o modulo (insmod /diretorio/do/driver/Intel537.o) quando iniciar o sistema... E creio que tua placa de som deve estar funcionando corretamente com ALSA! Qualquer coisa poste aqui que tentarei auxiliá-lo

----------

## walbon

Depois de resolver o problema da compilação do kernel 2.4.31 ao instalar o patch manualmente o wvdial ainda persitem com problemas e não consegue discar. Ora ele não acha os links que eu fiz, pois depois que reinicio a máquina eles somem, outra outra eles não funcionam também.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/modem : No such file or directory
> 
> 

 

E quanto estou instalando manualmente depois do comando #insmod Intel537.o volta o seguinte erro:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #insmod Intel537.o
> 
> ...
> ...

 

----------

## grajagan

 *walbon wrote:*   

> Depois de resolver o problema da compilação do kernel 2.4.31 ao instalar o patch manualmente

 

Que patch tu instalou, o patch do modem?

----------

## walbon

Eu estava me referindo ao patch do modem quando eu o estava instalando, pois o patch do kernel eu não cheguei a instalar.

----------

## grajagan

não é necessário aplicar o path do modem... usa o intel-537-2.60.80.0.tgz mesmo

----------

## walbon

É isso mesmo que eu fiz e não deu resultado nenhum, será que eu tinha que habilitar alguma coisa por causa de ter mudado o meu kernel para o 2.4.31?

----------

## grajagan

posta mais informações.. que erro q da?

----------

## walbon

Bem depois de tanto tempo longe desse probleminha no meu linux eu voltei das férias para consertá-lo. 

Olha eu segui todos os passos antes sugeridos e mesmo assim não está dando certo, persistem erros durante a execução de alguns parâmetros. 

Olhe que depois de descompactar o patch do modem para instalar e dar o 

```
# make clean 

# make 537
```

 e passar para o 

```
# insmod
```

 o erro continua. Foi justamente no insmod que fui teimoso e encontrei no 

```
# man insmod 
```

que ele ele só funciona em kernei superiores ao 2.6.4, então como estou usando o 2.3.31, é então um dos possíveis motivos para aparecer o seguinte erro:

```

tux intel-537EP_secure-2.60.80.0 # insmod -f Intel537.o

Warning: loading Intel537.o will taint the kernel: non-GPL license - Proprietary

  See http://www.tux.org/lkml/#export-tainted for information about tainted modules

Warning: loading Intel537.o will taint the kernel: forced load

Intel537.o: init_module: Operation not permitted

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

```

E agora o que faço?

----------

## grajagan

pelo que entendi, tu tá descompactando o patch e não é necessário, usa o driver original mesmo que funciona ok (to conectado agora!), e tu pode usar insmod -f modulo para forçar o carregamento do driver

----------

